# Suspended layout



## ianb26 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi there,

I used to have a layout in our old house - which we left 8 years ago. It was in a shed off the garage. Unfortunately it did succumb to the weather conditions and I had trouble running it as the track kept getting dirty. I managed to save the rolling stock, but not the track and associated pieces.

I was now thinking of building a smaller layout on a ply base, but the only place to store it in the garage is overhead. I am considering a 1200mm x 900mm x 7mm sheet. What I would like to do is raise and lower by rope - nylon or steel - and pulley method. As finances are going to dictate how I can do this, I would most likely have to do it by hand. (No winch at this stage of planning.)

I'm thinking of lifting points in the 4 corners, with eyebolts as the anchor points. 4 ropes going from the anchor points to one rope maybe joining the 4 to 1 by a metal ring for the lifting. Any scenery additions to the layout would be with cardboard models. I'm thinking block & tackle method with maybe multiple pulleys - 2 or more pulleys in the one sheath. Anything that wouldn't be too heavy to lift. 

Can any one suggest the best way to do this by way of diagrams etc.? (I have to convince "her that knows best" that it's not going to cost me an arm & a leg!  

Hoping someone can come up with a suggestion for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello and welcome aboard.

It's guys like you that make me grateful for a basement!

I so often overlook how nice it is to have the extra space.

I know of a fellow who made a similar rig for his slot car track. It was in his shop and operated by an electric winch. It was in the way more often than not and was quite heavy.

How about putting up a track around the perimeter of the garage up by the ceiling? You could leave it up permanently, the hangers and supports could be made of scraps and you could still use the garage.


Here is one member's solution:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=25819&highlight=ceiling


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

ianb26 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I was now thinking of building a smaller layout on a ply base, but the only place to store it in the garage is overhead...What I would like to do is raise and lower by rope - nylon or steel - and pulley method...
> Can any one suggest the best way to do this by way of diagrams etc?..


An internet search will cast a wider net than any one single, or for that matter multiple forums can provide. It'll be quicker too.

Found this one in just a few clicks.

Sorry it's not exactly what you asked for. Best of luck with your search and your solution.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ian, I found this link that is for building a hoist to remove the top from a Jeep Wrangler. The same design should work for lifting a train board, but it surely wouldn't have to be as heavy duty. Good luck, and Happy New Year!

http://www.instructables.com/id/Jeep-Hardtop-Hoist-1/


----------



## cosmos2002 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi welcome. I agree with dave. Why not build a shelf layout, 6ft high around the perimeter. It can be up to 3ft deep. You can build a helix in one corner to bring the trains down to table level. It will be a permanent structure.


----------



## ianb26 (Dec 29, 2014)

The shelf layout idea is not an option as I have storage shelves round the walls.

The layout is now 1800mm x 1200mm with 7mm ply as the base. The framework has been completed. I have added blocks to each corner for the eyebolts for the lifting rig.

However my original query re the lifting has not been answered. I'm almost ready to work out the lifting points before proceeding any further. Also which is better, glue and screw the baseboard to the frame, or just screw?

Attached are a couple of photos of the frame. (The tennis ball hanging from the ceiling is the indication for the stopping point when the other car is in the garage.  )

OOOPS: I nearly forget, what is the best height for a layout, bearing in mind my 9 year old grandson will be involved with the layout. I have read somewhere - not sure if it was this forum or another one - that a recommended height is 40 inches (1015mm). What do others think?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, 40 inches is usually a good height for a layout. It, in
most cases, affords ample head room under it for wiring 
chores.

However, with your lift system, you could place it at any
any level, couldn't you? Way down, for the grandson,
and way up for stand up wiring.

Don


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Some reading http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4621&highlight=suspended+layout 
There is more but I cant find them!


----------



## Mayhem (Mar 25, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXZaUoMb-60

Youtube has a lot of information on it also.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

My first thought would have to be....is the garage climate controlled? If not, the new layout will eventual succumb to the same weather conditions and dirt as the old layout in the shed......so you'd be no further ahead.....


----------

